# I tried...



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

So in frustration of not having enough guides to keep the line up off of the rod under pressure (after 1012491324 different arrangements and attempts and needing it by next saturday the 13th....) I decided to play around with a butt wrap....yes i know it doesnt go to the grip...but thats just my (style) lol








4 blue 2 black 2 blue 2 black 4 blue and 1 black 1 blue 1 black on the small strand









the grip.... yayy









Grrrrr these end wraps dug into the underwraps at the end and then on the left one, the metallic blue came off of the thread for an inch of so 

Feable attempt, but I tried something new....second rod so ALOT to learn yet


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It looks good. Just cross back over it and you've got a nice looking wrap. It's what I did with one of mine. I'll put up a pic in a minute.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks basstardo....any hope in a 20, 16, 12, 10, 10, 10 in the surf guides working for a casting rod on a 1267?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*i don't know a single thing about this*

but Treed, i think it looks "pretty"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Judy......as per my previous question....got my answer.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The 10's would be too small in my opiniong. At least a 12 is what a lot of folks use. I use 16's because I suck at tying shock knots and I can't stand cracking off and blowing up a reel because the knot catches a guide. Hasn't happened since I used 16.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Wrap looks good, I need to start messin around doin butt wraps.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll vote with Basstardo stay with 16's OR Turn them over and Go ACID WRAP


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I had thought about Acid wrapping it lol


----------

